# Its A Beast



## HACKMASTER (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are some pic of my comp rail gun I made a few years ago made some mods and Its for sale


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks great, and intersting.


----------



## tomh (Aug 3, 2015)

evil


----------



## Franko (Aug 3, 2015)

I had no idea what a rail gun was. I had to look it up. Very cool. 
There is nothing like putting a lot holes very close together on paper from far away.
That's my favorite kind of shooting.


----------



## sgisler (Aug 3, 2015)

Very cool!


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 3, 2015)

What caliber? Very  nice work.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 3, 2015)

Its a 6mm ppc


----------



## brav65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 4, 2015)

I like it!!A lot!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 4, 2015)

I was just eyeballing the Youngs Railgun web page. The rest alone is $2500.00. I see these badboys topping 5 grand in a real hurry.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 4, 2015)

the polishing took more time than the machining I stopped at 1000 grit it could use more but you could rub on it till there is nothing left


----------



## ch2co (Aug 4, 2015)

I have never heard of your style of Rail Gun before, but it all makes sense. What a beautiful mechanism! Well executed and wow, what a finish! 
Boy, when I saw the term 'rail gun', many old memories found themselves reemerging from my neuronal mass in flash of tangled thoughts. Back in the early
'80's during the early part of Reagan's SDI, Strategic Defense Initiative program I briefly worked on rail gun concept proposals. They are 
finally just coming online as operational military systems. Thees guys can launch a large projectiles at mach 6-7  using electromagnetic propulsion, no 
chemical explosive involved. For example:

http://www.ga.com/railgun-systems 

Ah! memories

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## dlhoulton (Aug 4, 2015)

HACKMASTER,
Would you be able to share info as to where someone might get plans for a basic rail gun? I've tried doing a "search" but I'm coming up empty. I read where they are all custom built/made, but I was wondering if there were some basic plans for a starting point. Also, do they all build them for 6mm? Watching some YouTube videos they all seem to use that caliber.


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 4, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> HACKMASTER,
> Would you be able to share info as to where someone might get plans for a basic rail gun? I've tried doing a "search" but I'm coming up empty. I read where they are all custom built/made, but I was wondering if there were some basic plans for a starting point. Also, do they all build them for 6mm? Watching some YouTube videos they all seem to use that caliber.


you can build them for any cal you want but the 6mm ppc has proven to be the best so far for the 100 and 200 yard competition as far as plans go like you said they are all custom built mine is extremely over built the base is 2.5 in thick and weights 80lbs the barrel is 1.5 in in dia only good for about 500 rounds and then it becomes a door stop or a pry bar


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 4, 2015)

HACKMASTER said:


> you can build them for any cal you want but the 6mm ppc has proven to be the best so far for the 100 and 200 yard competition as far as plans go like you said they are all custom built mine is extremely over built the base is 2.5 in thick and weights 80lbs the barrel is 1.5 in in dia only good for about 500 rounds and then it becomes a door stop or a pry bar


also its a very spendy sport  its for sale if your interested ?


----------



## dlhoulton (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Beautiful work and finish. Just thought it would be an interesting project in something like a .22 caliber or .223. Not for competition or anything. Mainly just for the build and shooting. Novelty project really. I've been reading a little more and had no idea of the cost involved in producing something of that quality. It's very interesting but not at the sake of a small fortune. Thanks for the offer but not wanting to buy just projects to build. I truly envy your skills and craftsmanship.


----------



## HACKMASTER (Aug 4, 2015)

dlhoulton said:


> Thanks for the info. Beautiful work and finish. Just thought it would be an interesting project in something like a .22 caliber or .223. Not for competition or anything. Mainly just for the build and shooting. Novelty project really. I've been reading a little more and had no idea of the cost involved in producing something of that quality. It's very interesting but not at the sake of a small fortune. Thanks for the offer but not wanting to buy just projects to build. I truly envy your skills and craftsmanship.


your are wright half or all the fun was making it


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 5, 2015)

I am in no way affiliated with these people. You buy, you are on your own. Would the OP please chime in here and let us know if he has any info on them.

Yes, prints are available for a Railgun.

http://mac.uptime.org/mpr/drawings.htm

"Billy G"


----------



## dlhoulton (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Bill Gruby,
That was the only place that I could find in my search for plans that I could find also. Kind of a steep price for a set of plans. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 5, 2015)

Not as steep as it looks. You are looking at the overall cost. Break it down. Round the cost to 200 dollars. Let's say a gun finished costs 5000 dollars. That sets the price, if my math is correct, at 5% of the cost of a Railgun. Not so steep now.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dlhoulton (Aug 5, 2015)

Billy G, I'm not saying they are charging an outrages price. You are absolutely right. I'm sure your getting quality plans, pictures as well as precise measurements. What I should have said was for my poor wallet it is steep. I understand that this is a high cost gun to make as well as an expensive hobby. I was just looking to see if there was a poor mans version and starting point for someone that might be interested in getting started.


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 6, 2015)

Not long ago I was reading about the newest aircraft carriers coming out.  They use an electromagnetic catapult to launch the aircraft, which is a modified form of rail gun if I'm not mistaken.  The aircraft is essentially the projectile.  Supposedly it can be dialed in very accurately for different size and weight aircraft.  Cool stuff.

GG


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 20, 2015)

Heads Up Everyone.

  R.E. McCluskey passed away 5 years ago. This means the business is not there either. Yes the Internet site is still there but has not been up-dated since 2004. Bad news for me -- I'm out $180.00.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 28, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Heads Up Everyone.
> 
> R.E. McCluskey passed away 5 years ago. This means the business is not there either. Yes the Internet site is still there but has not been up-dated since 2004. Bad news for me -- I'm out $180.00.
> 
> "Billy G"


That's s****y, did you contact your credit card provider? I really only try to use Paypal, however when purchasing gun parts they (Paypal) sometimes  deny  the transaction due to their "anti gun" stance. 
I hope you get your $$ back Billy.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 28, 2015)

Sent a MO as they requested. We're working onb getting refunded.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dlhoulton (Aug 28, 2015)

Billy, sure hope you can recover that. That sure is a shame that internet sites are out there and not active. Wonder how many people have sent in a MO for those plans and never got them. It is sad that someone like Mr McCluskey wanted to share his passion and passed away. Wonder if any family members or friends or even perhaps some of the "Bench Rest" community he might have been associated with could help.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, the end of the tale has arrived. My money order has been returned.  Now to see how I get my money back from Western Union, this may take time. 

"Billy G"


----------



## dlane (Sep 4, 2015)

The paper doesn't stand a chance, with reloads I'm guessing 5 shot groups 100yds one 6mm hole ?

Nice work


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 11, 2015)

That is sure one fine looking bench rest piece. Buy the time  you get the wind doped  it has changed. Good looking piece.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 14, 2015)

I have located two sets of prints and am in negotiations to get them. Time will tell. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 14, 2015)

Before this night is over we should have reached square one, the acquisition of the prints. The prints are being sent to me in PDF format via my email. Never give up hope, ever.

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 18, 2015)

I have now got more than enough info to begin the process of drawing the prints for this project. I joined Bench Rest Central and those guys were and still are very helpful. I have already started the prints for the base and windage adjustment.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 18, 2015)

Yea, this type of project might be a bit much for my 'just wing it' style. One of these days I'll have to learn drafting in the digital age...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't do the CAD thing Bill, I am a pencil pusher for my prints.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 18, 2015)

Cool...then I don't feel to bad about considering a drafting table and protractor.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 18, 2015)

You won't hear me say no. I have all of that and a drafting machine.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 21, 2015)

The initial prints are completed. I an taking them to a Professional Gunsmith as soon as I post this. Do I have any doubts, absolutely none. If he gives them  the OK anew thread will be started.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 21, 2015)

What kind of feedback are you looking for from the gunsmith?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 21, 2015)

Bill-- Safety issues for the most part and some strength places. I think I covered all the basesd but a second professional opinion never hurts.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 21, 2015)

I  spent an hour or two with the Pro. He is satisfied nothing was overlooked. He gave this project his OK. He was extremely thorough and had some questions. I was able to answer them all. We have a go.

 This will be the last post about the  'Mark I'  in this thread. Time is coming for a dedicated thread.

A relieved "Billy G"


----------

